# Group Buy GAIA 45 AH Cells



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

What is the non-discounted price for these cells?

per this old thread they are $374 each...http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/need-serious-assistance-38063.html


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> These are top of the line cells with screw ends. Only 1500g each, very light.


Top of the line???
Only *2080 W/Kg* and 108 wh/Kg at 0.2C!

Just to compare:

A123 AMP20 = 2400 W/Kg and 131 wh/Kg
Saft VL5U = 20 000 W/Kg and 58 wh/Kg
Saft VL34P = 7000 W/Kg and 120 wh/Kg
SINOPOLY 60Ah at 0.33C = 114 wh/Kg


So, you can see that Gaia cells are good, but nothing special.
If you need short term ultra high power, you need Saft!


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Interested. Price?

How do they all compare in $/kw and $/kwh?

I need to build a light and stiff 425v 600A pack. That would be 115-120 batts.

I am currently considering:

A123 20ah pouch.. 2p120s (14kwh) = 262 lbs, 600A=15C, $7440 
A123 20ah pouch.. 3p120s (20kwh) = 393 lbs, 600A=10C, $11,160 (evtv prices, anyone cheaper?)
CALB CE60ah prism 1p120s (23kwh) = 660 lbs, 600A=10C, $10,200?? (who has these?)
Headway 38120p... 4p120s (12kwh) = 350lbs, 600A=19C, $8,328
Headway 38120HP. 4p120s (12kwh) = 350lbs, 600A=19C, $10,824 (a bit stiffer perhaps)
Headway 40152s... 4p120s (23kwh) = 507 lbs, 600A=10C, $13,704  (Headway Headquarters prices)
Giai 45ah............. 1p120s (17kwh) = 396 lbs, 600A=13.3C, $ ???

Seems like A123 is in the lead for both weight and cost... Is it just me or have batteries doubled in price in the last few years?
The Jag got 25kwh for $8000.

Others that I'm missing?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Ron,

Test some first.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Yabert said:


> Top of the line???
> Only *2080 W/Kg* and 108 wh/Kg at 0.2C!
> 
> Just to compare:
> ...


What I meant is comparing discharge amperage to weight. Saft high discharge cells you cannot buy unless you have a military contract. Compare the continuous discharge and burst rates to any above and Gaia wins the race!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

ruckus said:


> Interested. Price?
> 
> How do they all compare in $/kw and $/kwh?
> 
> ...


Now do the same chart with burst ratings! Chinese A123 I do not trust.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I am ready to place an order.

1000 $314/cell 
3000 $275/cell 
5000 $244/cell


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

My reasons for liking the Gaia Cells

Screw terminals 
1500g
45AH

Discharge currents:
1250A for 2S
450A for 30+S

MADE IN GERMANY!


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I am ready to place an order.
> 
> 1000 $314/cell
> 3000 $275/cell
> 5000 $244/cell


Soooo.. 120 would be $37,000 for a 17kw pack?   

call me a cheapskate, but it's too rich for my blood.

Good luck.


----------



## bruceme (Dec 10, 2008)

Buyer beware.... the smallest order will have $314,000 on the table... that's at least one great month in Cancun.

-Bruce


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

bruceme said:


> Buyer beware.... the smallest order will have $314,000 on the table... that's at least one great month in Cancun.
> 
> -Bruce


Sheeeooooot, thats a good 5 years out here in Montana.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

bruceme said:


> Buyer beware.... the smallest order will have $314,000 on the table... that's at least one great month in Cancun.
> 
> -Bruce


ummmm, 10,500$ per day?, wow, when you say great you mean GREAT.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

I doubt you could blow $10,000 a day and live for 30 days. 

They would find your body washed up on the beach, drained of semen, and bloated with caviar, alcohol, cocaine, marijuana, etc.

A terrible death.. 

edit: the only way to survive would be to have some Gaia batteries shipped in and start building an EV...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

bruceme said:


> Buyer beware.... the smallest order will have $314,000 on the table... that's at least one great month in Cancun.
> 
> -Bruce


That is incorrect, you can order as little as 10 cells. They do have over 500 in US stock and only 3 week wait from Germany for balance.


----------

